# Mk677



## resorjohn44 (Jan 16, 2016)

New to site and love it! My younger brother who is 44 is a Michigan state police trooper stationed in northern Michigan. I just saw him for the first time in two months. The last time I saw him he was as skinny as a bean, now he looks amazing! He never smoked or drank accept kale shakes (gross) he took an 8 week cycle of mk677 along with creatine monohydrate and protein powder. He and I have similar genetics (poor) he admits nothing beats hard work and discipline on nutrition but gives all props to mk677 for getting him over the hump of not so great genetics. 7 lbs of lean muscle mass in 8 weeks! Said started feeling the affects on week 2. Is this typical results brothers,? Is mk677 that awesome?  He got his from Canada. Being a concrete finisher and 46yo hard work and cutting weight is easy for me I'm currently 160lb slim. I just started my first week on mk. He said at my age I'm going to be very impressed. I purchased mk from the most reputable co I research. I hope it's real . Any in put would be greatly appreciated. Thanks brothers

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodmn (Feb 18, 2016)

Whos a good supplier for MK677?


----------



## woodmn (Mar 8, 2016)

Bump that....


----------

